# [HELP] Returning Velocity / Vivid to stock RUU



## LiMaaa (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi RootzWiki Community,

I was having an issue with hboot where it would lead to a screen with a phone image and a red triangle caution whenever i tried to enter recovery.
Since that issue I have used hansoon2000's all in one vivid toolkit to unlock the boot loader and flash TWRP 2.4 on my phone.

Now using Twrp i am able to use recovery etc. I then attempted to continue using hansoon2000's all in one vivid toolkit to flash my Stock Velocity RUU back
onto my phone. I relocked the phone prior and attempted the flash which appeared to be working and then resulted in the following error:
*(remote: 90 hboot pre-update! please flush image again immediately)*

I am not sure what i am doing wrong, but i have a feeling the error is related to my hboot issue. I would just like to flash my Stock Telstra 4g velocity RUU
back onto my phone. Does anyone know how i can go about doing this?

*My Goals (simplified):

- Make HBOOT fully functional again / or recover it.
- Help to Flash my Stock RUU back onto my phone.
- Reset and make phone as if were stock, without these issues.*

Any help or advice would be absolutely amazing as this has been bothering me for days, and I have a partially unusable phone.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Be sure it is the correct RUU.EXE. You should be able to simply put in download mode, connect pc and run the ruu. I'm curious. Keep us up to date.


----------

